# What's your best non sound decoder?



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I've tried quite a few makes of decoder including Digitrax, Soundtraxx, NCE and TCS. I recently installed one of Lenz's Silver Plus decoders and I have to say it is very impressive. The motor control is superb and by activing a 'switching function' by pressing F3 it halves the speed for more precise slow speed control All regular lighting and control functions are catered for as well. A great piece of kit.
A word of warning on the NCE decoders, the wires don't stand much handling and seem to come detached from the board very easily. On inspection the wires appear to have very few strands, maybe this has something to do with it.
Which ones have you been impressed with? Or not as the case may be.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I've only installed Digitrax. The latest does not have a smooth
stop, slow, faster transition. I feel certain that if I had the capability
of setting CVs that could be corrected. However, Bachmann EZ DCC
controller does not do that.

You can't beat their warranty service tho. They will replace any
defective (or burned out) device even if it was your fault. Just
save the receipt when you buy.

Don


----------



## irishthump (Jul 1, 2013)

Cycleops said:


> I've tried quite a few makes of decoder including Digitrax, Soundtraxx, NCE and TCS. I recently installed one of Lenz's Silver Plus decoders and I have to say it is very impressive. The motor control is superb and by activing a 'switching function' by pressing F3 it halves the speed for more precise slow speed control All regular lighting and control functions are catered for as well. A great piece of kit.
> A word of warning on the NCE decoders, the wires don't stand much handling and seem to come detached from the board very easily. On inspection the wires appear to have very few strands, maybe this has something to do with it.
> Which ones have you been impressed with? Or not as the case may be.


Having to agree with you about Lenz. I have settled on the Lenz Standard+ for all my non sound locos. The Standard is lower price and spec than the Silver but still has the same excellent motor control (it also has the shunting feature IIRC).
I have used these decoders in Athearn BB locos and the slow running is as good as you can get, straight out of the box.


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

The ESU LokPilot Standard is a pretty impressive decoder as well.

Mark.


----------

